# California Zephyr trip report



## Steve4031 (Nov 11, 2002)

What a great trip! I got my sleepers and will discuss my experiences in a separtate post. Left work at 12 on Friday, and took the el to Union Station. I had no problem getting a window seat in coach, as described in earlier posts, it was not crowded. I upgraded to sleeper a couple hours into trip intime to get my free dinner in the diner! I was in room 10 of the 532, "the last room on the right"! I couldnt miss those damn freight cars tacked to the end of the train. The room was a bit worn, the seat had an indent from where passengers had sat. However, I slept well. We were ontime into Denver, where it was at least in the 60's. However, as the train approached the east portal of the Moffat tunnel, we entered a snow storm. It was weird and spectacular at the same time. At Granby, passengers threw snowballs at each other. As the train passed down though the Colorado river Canyon's the snow stopped. The train lost about two hours because of signal problems and restriced speed because of the threat of Rockslides in Glenwood Canyon. Then the crew "died" because of the 12 hour service rule. We waited at Debeque siding for about 30 minutes. Ultimiately, we arrived in Grand Junction about 3 hours late.

Grand Junction is a good stop over point for a trip like this. The Adam's Mark Hotel provides a free shuttle. The hotel has a sports bar with good food and friendly service. The room was very nice. Breakfast was good, and the shuttle driver was willing to make a stop at a downtown bagel shop for me to get my lox with cream cheese bagels that I enjoy on sundays. Both bagels disappeared before train time because 6 was about 90 minutes late. The Grand junction depot has a small shop that sells a good selection of snacks (microwave popcorn which is my favorite). It also sell jewelry and souvineirs.

I had the same conductor as from the outbound trip, and he sold me a sleeper at the discounted rate in the station.

On board the train, I answered the first call to lunch. After lunch, stood on the lower level with my headphone and listened to music all the way to Glenwood Springs. At Glenwood Springs, moved to my room (car 632 room 7) and continued the viewing. The conductor exhibited pride in his job. ON both days he made numerous announcements about the scenery and delays. Again, 6 had a slow trip through Glenwood Canyon. Later in the afternoon, the conductor came by and advised me that I could sit in a room on the opposite side of the train to view the scenery in Azure and Gore Canyons. What a view. The sun was setting, and a light dusting of snow added to the landscape's beauty. A sliver of a moon topped the visual display. My Mp3 player played motown's greatests hits as a musical accompanent to this visual feast.

I stopped my viewing for dinner, and then continued as the train descended into Denver. The CZ's approach into Denver is much like an airplane's descent into an airport. Since it was clear, I had a grand view of Denver. Also, I could see the lights on the side of the engine and the engine's headlight as it negotiated the sharp turns of the front range.

The last day into Chicago was relaxed and anticlimatic. We arrived about one hour late.

I know this is a long trip report, but this was easily my best trip by rail in a long time. Everything clicked for me. Read other related posts to get other detains.


----------



## spot1181 (Nov 11, 2002)

Sounds like a good time of the year to take a trip. We want our next one to be on the Zepher. Glad you had a great time Steve.


----------



## Viewliner (Nov 11, 2002)

Me too B)

FYI: There is actually a separate forum for trip reports.


----------



## AlanB (Nov 11, 2002)

Steve,

It was indeed a good report and it's sounds like you had a great time. Not to mention that things went well for you, especially with regard to the upgrade. I'm acutally surprised that 800 reservations and/or the ticket window was willing to sell you a sleeper, even if it was at the regular price. The terms of rail sale tickets specifically state you can only upgrade while on board. I'm glad you waited and got the lower price.

Again glad you had a great trip and thanks for the report. 

Ps. I'll move your trip report into the trip report section later tonight or tomorrow morning.


----------



## Amfleet (Nov 11, 2002)

Glad you had fun!!!! B)


----------



## Bill Haithcoat (Nov 12, 2002)

What a great trip! I'm ready to pack my bags and go too.....wish I were!!


----------

